# NSS12 EVO3 with Simrad GO7?



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I think yes. The only thing they can’t do is talk to each other or at least only share limited information when powered on and connected. If you can get your transducer model number the simrad website should list its comparability but I think they only make two total scan transom mount and one is the 3D.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

MPFit said:


> Boat has a GO7, with totalscan transducer. I want a large mapping screen as I don’t use / need the sonar as much. I like the idea of having both- can I simply run the NSS12 without the transducer, and install FMT while using the GO7 as a bottom finder? Is the NSS EVO3 compatible with the total scan if I choose to just ditch the GO7?


The EVO3 runs Total Scan fine if you lose the GO 7 but your plan to use the GO7 unit as a stand alone sounder will work fine as well. You will find using the EVO3 to be far superior to the GO unit, particularly if you get a 12" display.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

^^^^^^^ this. heck if you run you EVO 3 split screen with FMT and sonar or side scan it will be a giant step up . Eventually you probably wont care about your GO7 lol. But that said you may be doing something I don't know about, but Not sure how you will improve on the EvO3 alone. I love my NSS12 and FMT. Ran Black tracks with it 2 months ago in Stienhatchee and felt great the whole time and used it in Marathon beginning of the month. total game changer for me. Hope all goes well for you


----------



## MPFit (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks guys!
Yea plan is I want the 12” on a mount to remove when needed, the GO7 is flush mounted. Won’t need the 12” when cruising with fam just hit sandbar and channels. Not opposed to ditching GO7, but will leave a hole in dash I wouldn’t have any plans on filling. Mostly using FMT for occasional SFL trips to keys and lots of homossasa and crystal river scalloping / fishing trips.


----------

